# Admission to RMC



## rmchopeful271 (1 May 2012)

I have been very interested in going to RMC for about a long time. I've been reading information on several websites and have found little information on what range of garde would be required to get into RMC. My marks are between 75 and 85. I know RMC looks at much more then marks but I'm in good physical shpae, am on severl sports teams, have two jobs, have natural leadership skills and am interested in playing rugby if I get into RMC. I am just wondering if what I have to offer currently would be enough to get in. 

Thanks


----------



## Scott (1 May 2012)

Read the site. There are LOADS of threads on this very subject.

Locked


----------

